# Eclipse Unsupported major.minor version 49.0



## Peter@Pan (4. Feb 2008)

Hi @ll,

ich habe ein dickes Problem. Ich habe unter Eclipse 3.2 mit JRE 1.5 ein Programm entwickelt. 
Wenn ich es aber nun unter Eclipse 3.2 mit JRE 1.4 laufen lassen will bekomme die Exception:

```
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Async (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
```

Ich habe nur die Java-Files in das neue Projekt kopiert, darum verstehe ich nicht warum das passiert...


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2008)

Du musst in Eclipse dein Comiler Compliance Level einstellen. Eine Java Datei die für 1.5 kompiliert wurde kann nicht in einer 1.4er VM laufen.


----------



## Peter@Pan (4. Feb 2008)

Wie gesagt ich habe keine Class-Files kopiert.... Hab das Problem aber auch schon gelöst. Eine der libs die ich benutzt habe wurde mit 1.5 kompeliert! Bleibt nur die Frage warum Eclipse bei meiner Java-Klasse dann den Fehler (Exception) produziert hat...


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2008)

Peter@Pan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bleibt nur die Frage warum Eclipse bei meiner Java-Klasse dann den Fehler (Exception) produziert hat...


Weil du die Sache mit einer JRE 1.4 ausführst?


----------



## Peter@Pan (5. Feb 2008)

Ja das mag sein aber warum wird nicht die Klasse aus der Lib die mit 1.5 kompeliert wurde angemeckert? Warum tritt die Exception bei meiner Klasse auf?


----------

